# PowerlineAdapter, verbindet nicht



## Silent12 (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
ich besitze die PowerlineAdapter von TP-Link (TL-PA 210 mini). An meinem Desktop-PC funktionierten sie erst nach einigem rumprobieren. Doch an meinem Laptop bekomme ich einfach kein Internet,
OBWOHL der am Router angeschlossene Adapter erkannt wird.
Warum bekomme ich kein Internet wenn beide Adapter sich erkennen ? 

Gruß
silent12


----------



## chris1995 (20. Februar 2012)

HI, hast du im Laptop die Lankarte aktiviert?

MfG Chris


----------



## Silent12 (20. Februar 2012)

wie aktiviert man die ? Ich habe zumindest die Wlan-Karte deaktiviert. Bei dem Laptop handelt es sich um einen Samsung Laptop von ARLT (Name kann ich noch nachschauen; Preis 499Euro).


----------



## chris1995 (20. Februar 2012)

Einfach Netzwerkeinstellungen>Adaptereigenschaften und dan auf aktiiert stellen!

MfG Chris


----------



## Silent12 (20. Februar 2012)

Ja war aktiviert und ist es immernoch. An was kann es sonst liegen ? Wenn ich einen Adapter herausziehe und danach wieder einstelle versucht er sich zu verbinden, aber nach ca.  20 Sekunden bricht es dann ab und es wird angezeigt, dass es keine Verbindung gibt.

Gruß
silent1297


----------



## chris1995 (20. Februar 2012)

Steck mal beide Adapter aus, und steck sie mal direkt in eienr Wandsteckdose ein, schau mal was passiert wenn du die entvernung verringerst. 
Läuft alles über den gleichen Stromzähler?

MfG Chris


----------



## Silent12 (20. Februar 2012)

Es klappt auch wenn ich es in der gleichen Steckdose einstecke, nur mit meinem PC. Ja alles in einer Stromphase.


----------



## chris1995 (20. Februar 2012)

Hm, komisch, putz mal die LAN Buchse deines Laptops, evtl. ist da dreck auf den Kontakten.

MfG Chris


----------



## deckard-cain (20. Februar 2012)

Stell mal mit der beiliegenden Software bei beiden Adaptern den Netzwerknamen auf den gleichen Wert ein, das war bei mir das Problem. Danach funktiuonierte die Verbindung ohne Probleme.
Falls keine CD dabei ist, gibts die Software auch auf der Homepage von TP Link.


----------



## Silent12 (20. Februar 2012)

Kontakte sind sauber und Umbennenung brachte auch nichts.

Gruß
silent12


----------



## chris1995 (20. Februar 2012)

Evtl ein Defekt deines D-Lan kits? funktioniert das Laptop über lan wen du es direkt an deinem Router ansteckst?

MfG Chris


----------



## Silent12 (20. Februar 2012)

Das DLAN Kit funktionierte heute noch an meinem Computer ... trotzdem probiere ich es gleich direkt am Router

Gruß
silent12


----------



## Silent12 (20. Februar 2012)

Ich bekomme nicht einmal Internet wenn ich direkt am Router bin -> defekter Eingang oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten ? 

Gruß
silent12


----------



## chris1995 (20. Februar 2012)

Also, schau mal im Gerätemanager ob die Netzwerkkarte richtig erkannt wird.
Sonst könntest du ne USB LAN Karte für ein paar € kaufen und testen.

MfG Chris


----------



## Silent12 (20. Februar 2012)

Der Laptop wurde heute gekauft, deshalb gehe ich davon aus, dass ich wenn ich Glück habe, sogar gleich ein Ersatz-Modell bekomme.

Gruß
silent12


----------



## chris1995 (20. Februar 2012)

Ok, dan schildere dem Verkäufer dein Problem, dan sollte er dir normalerweiße ein neues geben. Oder er weiß noch einen trick.
Der Treiber ist schon installiert oder?

MfG Chris


----------



## Silent12 (20. Februar 2012)

Gibt es noch Treiber die nicht von Haus aus bei einem Laptop installiert sind ? (habe noch nie ein komplett Laptop/PC gekauft)

Gruß
silent12


----------



## chris1995 (20. Februar 2012)

Normalerweiße sind bei einem komplett PC/Laptop immer schon alle Treiber installiert.

MFG Chris


----------



## Silent12 (20. Februar 2012)

Könnte es sonst noch an etwas anderem liegen ?

Gruß
silent12


----------

